# AC Drain clogged - goes into concrete - no drain outlet at outside evap unit = ????



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting a picture sure would help.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

abandon the old drain and install a condensate pump and pump it into sewer


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

See if you can lift the drain line out of the hole in the concrete and poke around in there with a long handle screw driver to stir up the stones. Often, this type of drain will clog because a matte builds up on the stones under the concrete floor and prevents water drainage from the evaporator coil. If you can't lift it out of the hole, use a piece of coat hanger or other stiff wire and run it along side of the drain line into the stone bed under the concrete to stir things up.
If none of that works, use a condensate pump to the sewer or sump hole.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

might just of pulled in some roots from where it dumps into the ground,set up a pump-out above the floor are you on a slab or is this a basement?if your on a slab run a pvc line out thru the nearest wall connecting to the exsisting drain drop with a union so you can blow out both sides...don't want to drain water undr a house eleminate it or find out where it is drain to...if it is old galvininzed might of rotten closed or collapsed in the floor...


----------

